# A good large lizard for a beginner



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I was after a large snake but after posting on the snake forums I found out that nothing could live happily in my vivs that would be ok for a beginner. So I am now thinking of getting a large lizard instead, I thought about iguanas, monitors, tegus, uromastyx, large species of skink etc. But I want to narrow my search down and I would be very greatful if some one could help me out 
I am getting 2, 5.5ft vivs and wanted a large species of lizard to put in them. I have leopard geckos so I'm experienced with lizards but only small ones. I would like something that is docile, and nothing over £300. Could I please have some suggestions? : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Ged said:


> I was after a large snake but after posting on the snake forums I found out that nothing could live happily in my vivs that would be ok for a beginner. So I am now thinking of getting a large lizard instead, I thought about iguanas, monitors, tegus, uromastyx, large species of skink etc. But I want to narrow my search down and I would be very greatful if some one could help me out
> I am getting 2, 5.5ft vivs and wanted a large species of lizard to put in them. I have leopard geckos so I'm experienced with lizards but only small ones. I would like something that is docile, and nothing over £300. Could I please have some suggestions? : victory:


I'm a bit surprised about you not being able to find a suitable snake. What about a boa? 

If you definitely want a larger lizard, what about a bosc? I personally love ackies, but it depends a bit on how big you want to go.


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol can i just ask why a large lizard?, just curious.

I own 4 bearded dragons, there larger than geckos but im guessing that you want a biiiig boy.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm a bit surprised about you not being able to find a suitable snake. What about a boa?
> 
> If you definitely want a larger lizard, what about a bosc? I personally love ackies, but it depends a bit on how big you want to go.


I was asking about boas but I was told that they can have eatting problems and as i've never had a snake it wouldn't be wise for me to get one. I'll have a look at bosc's



Linkj93 said:


> Lol can i just ask why a large lizard?, just curious.
> 
> I own 4 bearded dragons, there larger than geckos but im guessing that you want a biiiig boy.


I was thinking bearded dragons but the market is flooded with them, also I want something a little less common 

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What about an Australian Waterdragon? Never owned one myself but they are really really nice. Hope to add one to the collection in the future. The need quite a lot of space though.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Ged said:


> I was asking about boas but I was told that they can have eatting problems and as i've never had a snake it wouldn't be wise for me to get one. I'll have a look at bosc's


I will be getting a boa in a couple of months. It will be my first snake, unless you count one I had when I was five.

I've done my homework, spoken to some mates who own them and held a few. Most reports I've heard are that they're usually good natured, but feed well. Royals are also nice snakes, but appear to be much more difficult foodwise.

I love monitors generally. Boscs are fantastic creatures - but you need room for most monitors. Sounds like your vivs are a good size, though. They're not as big, but ackies are very active and would love the space of a large viv. Put a lively locust in the viv and watch him go!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I love boa's, they are buckets as far as feeding goes! Got to be careful not to over feed though. Not sure if a Bosc is something that should be taken lightly as a beginner lizard, I was between a bosc and and a green Iguana but that was after keeping beardies, waterdragons and a few others. never had a bosc but got my Ig now, she's young and really got a lot of attitude totally love her though. The larger lizards tend to come with larger attitudes. Put up a thread to see if you could mibby go see someones bosc that lives near you, get some hands on before making a decision.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> What about an Australian Waterdragon? Never owned one myself but they are really really nice. Hope to add one to the collection in the future. The need quite a lot of space though.


there ok and good looking. the only thing i find with them that they have very sharp claws and can slice you to pieces, also if they crap on you its the worst smell of raw rotten fish you'll ever smell. aboral species aswell so need the hight.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

When you say two 5.5 foot vivs, what do you mean?

Do you mean height? square floor space? Length? What are the full dimensions of the enclosure?

If you want completely docile you can pretty much rule out bigger monitors, iggys, tegus and some boscs aren't even docile. They all go through a stage of being quite unruley and hormonal. 

Why not a frilled lizard? Or a water dragon? They both need a lot of room and aren't as unruley. They do have their own specific needs though and a lot of research is needed.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> When you say two 5.5 foot vivs, what do you mean?
> 
> Do you mean height? square floor space? Length? What are the full dimensions of the enclosure?
> 
> ...


5.5x2x1.5 LxWxH in feet


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Ged said:


> 5.5x2x1.5 LxWxH in feet


 
rules out any arboreal agamids such as frillies cwd/awd unless you wanted to upgrade later on


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> I will be getting a boa in a couple of months. It will be my first snake, unless you count one I had when I was five.
> 
> I've done my homework, spoken to some mates who own them and held a few. Most reports I've heard are that they're usually good natured, but feed well. Royals are also nice snakes, but appear to be much more difficult foodwise.
> 
> I love monitors generally. Boscs are fantastic creatures - but you need room for most monitors. Sounds like your vivs are a good size, though. They're not as big, but ackies are very active and would love the space of a large viv. Put a lively locust in the viv and watch him go!


The wife letting you have a snake now jeffers? :whistling2:
And you're right, boa's are great snakes, and i've never heard of them being fussy eaters, so i'm not sure where that came from really.

To the OP, bosc! I love bosc's, and i think he could be housed in that viv, with out-time for exercise.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

That's waaaaaay to small for a bosc. What about ackies? Not exactly massive. Also alot of boas etc could live in there.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I've wanted a Uromastyx for ages

...

blue tongued skink?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Ged said:


> I was asking about boas but I was told that they can have eatting problems and as i've never had a snake it wouldn't be wise for me to get one. I'll have a look at bosc's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes the market is flooded your right,but flooded with crap,small dragons
try this one amber is now over 1100g









and tempest is just under 1000g









these are not so common:mf_dribble:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

as has already been said that sized viv is too small for an adult bosc tbh.
although they are fantastic animals to keep.
a boa constrictor would be fine in that viv. i have had nearly 30 boas over the years, including those i have bred myself including dwarves and never had any that i would consider bad feeders. most are great feeders from birth and generally very docile.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

woodrott said:


> yes the market is flooded your right,but flooded with crap,small dragons
> try this one amber is now over 1100g
> image
> 
> ...


I like them :mf_dribble:

But I think I might go for a blue tongued skink


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> 5.5x2x1.5 LxWxH in feet


FAR FAR FAR too small for an iguana or monitors. They need height, and a LOT more floor space than that. Sorry.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

aaron lynch said:


> as has already been said that sized viv is too small for an adult bosc tbh.
> although they are fantastic animals to keep.
> a boa constrictor would be fine in that viv. i have had nearly 30 boas over the years, including those i have bred myself including dwarves and never had any that i would consider bad feeders. most are great feeders from birth and generally very docile.


My bad, i wasn't really thinking, it wasn't bosc's i was reading that about - it was tegu's. somewhere on the forum. :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Xerse said:


> The wife letting you have a snake now jeffers? :whistling2:


Nelly's got a lot to answer for - telling everyone I'm under the thumb!

'Er indoors has suggested I turn the shed into a reptile house, so I can keep anything I want. Been planning the build so far and will start in a few weeks time. I have the daughter's room to re-decorate first, as this is long overdue, but I've got a pretty good incentive to crack on with that now! I'd like the rep room to be finished before the first donny meet in June. Hopefully one bci will be coming home with me!


----------



## jglanzav (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd get a beardie mate! If you've only had a gecko then i definately wouldn't get any monitor or iguana, you'll get whipped to sh*t! Generally, beardie's love as much handling as you can give them! I'd probs get a swish lookin beardie, not the £29.95 ones with half a tail though, you want to be looking for a high colour morph! You'll get one and feed it for a year with £300...Josh


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

jglanzav said:


> I'd get a beardie mate! If you've only had a gecko then i definately wouldn't get any monitor or iguana, you'll get whipped to sh*t! Generally, beardie's love as much handling as you can give them! I'd probs get a swish lookin beardie, not the £29.95 ones with half a tail though, you want to be looking for a high colour morph! You'll get one and feed it for a year with £300...Josh


I don't want to get a berdie as the markets is flooded with them, if I were going to get one it would be in a couple of years when hopefully the market has calmed down, thanks anyway : victory:


----------



## sargie (Nov 28, 2010)

Ged said:


> I don't want to get a berdie as the markets is flooded with them, if I were going to get one it would be in a couple of years when hopefully the market has calmed down, thanks anyway : victory:


I doubt it beardys will always be popular IMO as they are the perfect starter lizard due to reasons already mentioned. Ive just bought one for my son and she is stunning. They have great characters even at this early stage and their faces are very expressional.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

I've only recently got a Blue Tongue Skink (last night, to be exact) and I've been leaving him alone, but they are cracking animals. Downright gorgeous. :flrt:

Here's a picture of my little "guy": 









He's in a 4x2x2, and it can last for his whole life, but something bigger would be even better.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I have my Bosc in a 5 - 2 - 3 at the moment as he is only 17" so has a mountain of room, but he will need upgraded in the next year to a 7 - 3.5 - 3 which is what I will build.

It all depends on the size they get to be honest as not ALL boscs grow to be 4 feet. But the more room you can provide the better.

Uro's or a BTS would be great for that viv. Nice pair of Skinks or a trio of uro's/ Dont need the height as much.

Only thing i find with Uro's is they are a bit boring (sorry to all owners)

Blue tongues are lovely though so that would be what I would get.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

caribe said:


> I have my Bosc in a 5 - 2 - 3 at the moment as he is only 17" so has a mountain of room, but he will need upgraded in the next year to a 7 - 3.5 - 3 which is what I will build.
> 
> It all depends on the size they get to be honest as not ALL boscs grow to be 4 feet. But the more room you can provide the better.
> 
> ...


The skinks shouldn't be kept together, by the way.  I think you mentioned a pair since he said he had two vivs, but just saying. :notworthy:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

jglanzav said:


> I'd get a beardie mate! If you've only had a gecko then i definately wouldn't get any monitor or iguana, you'll get whipped to sh*t! Generally, beardie's love as much handling as you can give them! I'd probs get a swish lookin beardie, not the £29.95 ones with half a tail though, you want to be looking for a high colour morph! You'll get one and feed it for a year with £300...Josh


Yeah tail whipping is something you just eventually get used to :lol2:
My Bosc loves to be scratched on his head and is really Viv tame..... he just hates coming out of it. I swear i can hear him hiss "I HATE YOU"


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

snake wise mate 5.5x2x1.5 the options are almost endless. That includes retics, boas, large rats, and even some burms. If you wanted a snake and were told your viv is useless when it isnt and boas are crap feeders and there far from it, i would have a re-think mate. 6x2x2 may be better for retics but that viv size is no good for a hatchling so you will wana either a smaller viv or large rub in that viv so the snake can grow out of the rub and in to the viv.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Scimthar said:


> The skinks shouldn't be kept together, by the way.  I think you mentioned a pair since he said he had two vivs, but just saying. :notworthy:


Not even a proven male female pairing?

I have never kept skinks myself only handled at friends and my local shops.

I know they are normally fairly solitary but didnt know they couldnt be kept together. : victory:

Thanks for the tip though :2thumb:


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

caribe said:


> Not even a proven male female pairing?
> 
> I have never kept skinks myself only handled at friends and my local shops.
> 
> ...


Well, lots of stores I went to had pairs and even trios together (unfortunately ) but according to what I read, they can snap at times and hurt each other if kept together.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok thanks.

Would have though they would have been ok together, must be like chams that only put together when breeding.

Thanks


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> I was asking about boas but I was told that they can have eatting problems and as i've never had a snake it wouldn't be wise for me to get one. I'll have a look at bosc's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ive never known a healthy boa have a feeding problem EVER! all my neonates ive bred have eaten right from the start. I find they are non fussy snakes. 
instead of one or two big lizards a group of blue tongues or uros would be wicked.

you could have two differnt types of uros, lots of beautiful colours to choose from and not as often kept compaires to beardies


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Ged said:


> I was asking about boas but I was told that they can have eatting problems and as i've never had a snake it wouldn't be wise for me to get one.


Boas are great beginner snakes! And your viv sizes are perfect for them. I'd go back to looking at them. As long as you buy a healthy baby, and have the correct set-up then feeding should be no problem! 

As for lizards if you stick with this idea...Skinks seem like a good idea. Or a plated lizard? Can't think of something big though that will fit happily into your viv size. Only medium lizards.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

How about a collard lizard? Think that size would be enough, and I think* they coudl live in a small group in a viv that size

*I've never kept them so do your own research!


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

id go for a blue tongue skink..they are brilliant..i have had mine a few months now and their personallity is top notch


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why can't you get a snake? There are loads that could fit in there.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Darklas said:


> Boas are great beginner snakes! And your viv sizes are perfect for them. I'd go back to looking at them. As long as you buy a healthy baby, and have the correct set-up then feeding should be no problem!
> 
> As for lizards if you stick with this idea...Skinks seem like a good idea. Or a plated lizard? Can't think of something big though that will fit happily into your viv size. Only medium lizards.


I have a pastel male still here, very last one. He's going to be really nice as be grows bigger and colours come through.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> When you say two 5.5 foot vivs, what do you mean?
> 
> Do you mean height? square floor space? Length? What are the full dimensions of the enclosure?
> 
> ...


agreed iguanas can be handfuls to even some of the more expirienced keepers: victory:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

The only eating problems my boa's have had is wheather of not they take your arm off with the rat sure your not thinking of royals.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Right i'm really confuse :S

On the thread I did in the snake section I was told that boas have feeding problems and as i've never kept snakes before I shouldn't get any. I was also told that pythons aren't good as a beginner's snake. So what's the truth?



animalstorey said:


> I have a pastel male still here, very last one. He's going to be really nice as be grows bigger and colours come through. image


Sorry but if I were to get a boa/ python (I don't know what it is) I would do at least several weeks research before I get one and I doubt it would be around then as he's stunning


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> Right i'm really confuse :S
> 
> On the thread I did in the snake section I was told that boas have feeding problems and as i've never kept snakes before I shouldn't get any. I was also told that pythons aren't good as a beginner's snake. So what's the truth?
> 
> ...



I think you're getting confused. Royal pythons are notorious for feeding problems. I have two boas and both are dog tame, but they can get big and i do not handle them without someone else (preferably my partner) present in the house. Your size of viv would do a boa constrictor nicely. They are not the BEST beginner snake but they are not difficult to keep with the right research  and i've never had a problem with mine feeding! EVER! as said they can be over eager for the food and give you a fright but that's it.

I do not think your viv sizes would be suitable for big lizards to be honest, at least not the ones you had in mind. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Boas can be great snakes. They can grow big quick if given lots of food in the first two years. Male shouldn't be fed as much as females and you should end up with a nice 4-6th male. Females usually 6ft +. 
They can be a friendly sanke but don't like being constrained. You need to be confident or let confidence grow as the baby grows. Royals can be hard to get started are often shy and some people do experience feeding issues. Other pythons like carpets aren't so fussy. Carpets after grow longer but don't have the girth like that of a boa it's size.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Boas can be great snakes. They can grow big quick if given lots of food in the first two years. Male shouldn't be fed as much as females and you should end up with a nice 4-6th male. Females usually 6ft +.
> They can be a friendly sanke but don't like being constrained. You need to be confident or let confidence grow as the baby grows. Royals can be hard to get started are often shy and some people do experience feeding issues. Other pythons like carpets aren't so fussy. Carpets after grow longer but don't have the girth like that of a boa it's size.


I just looked boas up, it says they can get to 13FT :gasp:
I wanted a large snake but not a giant one lol
It also said something about neonates? What's one of those?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> I just looked boas up, it says they can get to 13FT :gasp:
> I wanted a large snake but not a giant one lol
> It also said something about neonates? What's one of those?


Thats an exaggeration, even though a lot of care sheets say it  (i believed it too doing my reading until i got intouch with actual boa keepers - you rarely get female boas growing to 8 or 9 feet... 6 is a good average)


Edit: Neonates? does that not mean live-bearing?

Double edit: No i looked it up. it means a very young animal


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Thats an exaggeration, even though a lot of care sheets say it  (i believed it too doing my reading until i got intouch with actual boa keepers - you rarely get female boas growing to 8 or 9 feet... 6 is a good average)
> 
> 
> Edit: Neonates? does that not mean live-bearing?
> ...


Thanks, I would hate to buy a boa and it turns out to grow giant! I've gone off boas after reading some care sheet one them :lol2:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Boas are great snakes, you won't have any problems in the right set up.

It can get interesting when they're taking rabbits but they're big softies if handled often enough.


----------



## Cinderz (Feb 1, 2011)

Boa's are beautiful! I had a boa she was very friendly and tame, fed very well - she would keep eating given half the chance after I fed her. The only reason I haven't got her anymore is because I had her at my uni house and then i broke my leg in the ice and had to move back home as it was too hard to get around anywhere...unfortunately my mum and my bf's mum hate snakes so much i couldn't take her with me  She is in a good home now, if i had my own way i'd buy her back when i get my new place.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

it doesn`t say anywhere in your thread in the snake section about boas being bad feeders?...:lol2:....a BCI would be perfect for that size viv, obviously if you get a baby you just grow it on in a RUB...but BCI are on the whole EXTREMELY good feeders, nice and docile when handled regularly...and pretty hardy captives all round, if you do the research and get the set up right temp/humidity etc wise i would be surprised if you encountered any problems........also as stated, that size viv is of no use for larger monitors such as boscs, and deffinately not iggys!!...please please please do not get sucked in to thinking that boscs and iggys are good (large) beginner lizards....they are most deffinately not! both get large, both are very unpredictable (on the whole) and both require pretty specific care which IS costly!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am definately no expert with boas however I have worked with a few and If I am honest I have never actually seen one past 7ft nice and chunky?

However there are exceptions and that is just me I have saw some pics of larger ones but never with my own eyes...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I my biggest girl is 7ft, chunky. My other girls are all about 6th. A male would be best for you.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am definately no expert with boas however I have worked with a few and If I am honest I have never actually seen one past 7ft nice and chunky?
> 
> However there are exceptions and that is just me I have saw some pics of larger ones but never with my own eyes...


most female BCI are more than capable of exceeding 7ft...although males on the other hand i would say on average rarely exceed 6-7ft...that said, all but the largest female BCI would be fine in that size viv!...as once they get some decent size and girth to them they do become quite lethargic on the whole.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> most female BCI are more than capable of exceeding 7ft...although males on the other hand i would say on average rarely exceed 6-7ft...that said, all but the largest female BCI would be fine in that size viv!...as once they get some decent size and girth to them they do become quite lethargic on the whole.


interesting is that a general rule with all snakes or just bcis in general.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> interesting is that a general rule with all snakes or just bcis in general.


most boids are similar...although certain pythons such as retics and scrubs etc tend to remain fairly active as big snakes go...still no where near the activity level of colubrids though on the whole.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> most boids are similar...although certain pythons such as retics and scrubs etc tend to remain fairly active as big snakes go...still no where near the activity level of colubrids though on the whole.


 
cool thanks for the information : victory: I love my hobby :lol2: always something new to learn:no1:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> cool thanks for the information : victory: I love my hobby :lol2: always something new to learn:no1:


yeah thats what i love about it! constantly learning!...i dont believe in experts, as there is always more and more to learn about the hobby! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> yeah thats what i love about it! constantly learning!...i dont believe in experts, as there is always more and more to learn about the hobby! :2thumb:


I think the only "real experts" are the animals themselves I only mentioned it before as it was just my way of saying im stupid lol enlighten me haha
: victory: I know I would never get a burmese e.t.c but again I still enjoy reading about them and looking at pics e.t.c 

lol its all good fun!:flrt:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> it doesn`t say anywhere in your thread in the snake section about boas being bad feeders?...:lol2:....a BCI would be perfect for that size viv, obviously if you get a baby you just grow it on in a RUB...but BCI are on the whole EXTREMELY good feeders, nice and docile when handled regularly...and pretty hardy captives all round, if you do the research and get the set up right temp/humidity etc wise i would be surprised if you encountered any problems........also as stated, that size viv is of no use for larger monitors such as boscs, and deffinately not iggys!!...please please please do not get sucked in to thinking that boscs and iggys are good (large) beginner lizards....they are most deffinately not! both get large, both are very unpredictable (on the whole) and both require pretty specific care which IS costly!


:lol2: I'm such a snake noob! I just re-read my thread and it's royal pythons that have feeding problems not boas :blush:

I haven't got it into my head about getting a iggy or monitor I just asked about them as they are the only large lizards I know a part from some skinks


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I might do some research in to boas and possibly get one once I get my vivs 

What's the different between a BCC and a BCI ?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> I might do some research in to boas and possibly get one once I get my vivs
> 
> What's the different between a BCC and a BCI ?


The genetics. I believe its really hard to get a true BCC as most are cross bred with other species (I think, i'm not 100% sure on genetics i just know how to care for my snakes).

Honestly you wouldn't regret getting a boa they are so lovely!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ged said:


> I might do some research in to boas and possibly get one once I get my vivs
> 
> What's the different between a BCC and a BCI ?


I beleive bcc is boa constricotr constricotr
bci is boa constricotr imperiator... I think......:lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I might get a pair of albino boas, they look really cute!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Ged said:


> I might do some research in to boas and possibly get one once I get my vivs
> 
> What's the different between a BCC and a BCI ?


BCC are true red tail boas..such as surinames, guyanans, peruvians, brazilians...BCC are a lot less forgiving of husbandry errors than BCI, and are MUCH slower growing...also they have to be fed very carefuly as if fed too large a prey items too often they can develop re-gurge syndrome which can easily kill them.

BCI are basicaly common boas...there are lots of morphs, hypos, albinos, sunglows, motleys, arabeques, jungles and so on...they are usualy very hardy! and feed like troopers...grow at a reasonable rate...and if handled regularly are usualy nice and docile too!...some of the morphs are very expensive...some are very reasonable.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> BCC are true red tail boas..such as surinames, guyanans, peruvians, brazilians...BCC are a lot less forgiving of husbandry errors than BCI, and are MUCH slower growing...also they have to be fed very carefuly as if fed too large a prey items too often they can develop re-gurge syndrome which can easily kill them.
> 
> BCI are basicaly common boas...there are lots of morphs, hypos, albinos, sunglows, motleys, arabeques, jungles and so on...they are usualy very hardy! and feed like troopers...grow at a reasonable rate...and if handled regularly are usualy nice and docile too!...some of the morphs are very expensive...some are very reasonable.


I will go for the BCI's then, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I beleive bcc is boa constricotr constricotr
> bci is boa constricotr imperiator... I think......:lol2:


Um yes! Lol.

Bci are genterLly considered easier to look after. They range from central America to south america. Bcc are usually further south and often grow larger. ( that's very basically put) 
Most people would not recomend putting albino to albino as they worry that the defaults of the albino gene to albino could cause babies to be born blind etc..


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The word 'common' makes me laugh as there isn't a Surinam common in Surinam and a Peruvian common in Peru?


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

animalstorey said:


> The word 'common' makes me laugh as there isn't a Surinam common in Surinam and a Peruvian common in Peru?


the term common is as in the most commonly available boas...i do prefer BCC myself...but there are some stunning BCI around too.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Um yes! Lol.
> 
> Bci are genterLly considered easier to look after. They range from central America to south america. Bcc are usually further south and often grow larger. ( that's very basically put)
> Most people would not recomend putting albino to albino as they worry that the defaults of the albino gene to albino could cause babies to be born blind etc..


LOL Whilst I like some of the albino types, sometimes it breaks my heart knowing that the hobby becomes less of a hobby and more about money money money... but thats my problem lmao 
I used to have BCC 6ft and had to rehome him/her?
At the time my place was unlivible and done it for the snakes best interests.

but having said that you never knopw what the future may hold.: victory:
he/she was dog tame it was probs the hardest decison I made during that part of my life.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes I now iang, just there ain't much common about them with all the morphs etc about!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

animalstorey said:


> Yes I now iang, just there ain't much common about them with all the morphs etc about!


i know what your saying...but it mainly refers to the wild type ones, that are most commonly available...it can be taken the wrong way i guess though...as to some common=boring/dull etc...but i dont personaly see it that way, i think a lot of common BCI are stunning.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I've just been looking at some morphs and I've decided to get a albino male/female and pair it with a super salmon morph :mf_dribble:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ged said:


> I've just been looking at some morphs and I've decided to get a albino male/female and pair it with a super salmon morph :mf_dribble:


Would be better to look for a salmon het albino. Neonate (babies) ratio is: 
1 sunglow
1 albino
1 salmon het albino
1 common het albino


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Would be better to look for a salmon het albino. Neonate (babies) ratio is:
> 1 sunglow
> 1 albino
> 1 salmon het albino
> 1 common het albino


What do you mean by ratio?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> What do you mean by ratio?


They mean if you breed them and get 4 babies the chances are you'd get one of each of what he said...

its a 1:1:1:1 ratio.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> They mean if you breed them and get 4 babies the chances are you'd get one of each of what he said...
> 
> its a 1:1:1:1 ratio.


Oh right, I'll keep a look out for a super junlge het albino then, thanks : victory:


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

jglanzav said:


> You'll get one and feed it for a year with £300...Josh


wishfull thinking

bugs and fresh veg cost me £10 a week X 52= £520

and thats buying in bulk!!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

pete-vtr said:


> wishfull thinking
> 
> bugs and fresh veg cost me £10 a week X 52= £520
> 
> and thats buying in bulk!!


Yeah, beardies aren't cheap to feed. My OH had one (she's now sold him, costing way too much to keep properly) and it was costing around £10 a week to feed, just for the live food. I guess it's easier to keep one if you breed your own live food, though.


----------

